# HPI Descriptors-definitions



## codingwithkelly

I'd like to know if there's any documentation as to what each discriptor means and examples.  Obvious is location, duration, severity, mod fact and as&s.  We are disagreeing on the quality, timing and context.  I have a "cheat sheet" I've been using for years but cant remember where I got it.  Since it's a provider who is disagreeing with me I need the hard proof!  Any ideas or web links you can offer would be great!  Thanks.


----------



## LLovett

HPI is a chronological description of the development of the patient's present illness from the first sign and/or symptom or from the previous encounter to the present. HPI elements are:
•
Location. For example, pain in left leg;
•
Quality. For example, aching, burning, radiating;
•
Severity. For example, 10 on a scale of 1 to 10;
•
Duration. For example, it started three days ago;
•
Timing. For example, it is constant or it comes and goes;
•
Context. For example, lifted large object at work;
•
Modifying factors. For example, it is better when heat is applied; and
•
Associated signs and symptoms. For example, numbness.

This is from cms, here is the link 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/eval_mgmt_serv_guide.pdf


Laura, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Hpi*

Here's what I picked up from a recent seminar:
The 8 elements in the HPI are as follows:
LOCATION - *where* - the site, diffuse or localized
QUALITY - *what kind *- sharp, dull, constant, intermittent, improved/worsening
SEVERITY - *how bad is it* - pain scale 1-10, mild or severe
DURATION - *how long* - length of time it has been present
TIMING - *is there a pattern *- continuous or repetitive
CONTEXT - *what brings it on *- does it occur with a specific activity
MODIFYING FACTORS - *what makes it better or worse* - prior treatment or medication tried
ASSOC SIGNS & SYMPTOMS - *what comes with it* - symptoms that accompany the main complaint - could be negative (no pain, or no fever)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## codingwithkelly

Tessa ~  

Thank you.  That was what I was looking for.  What seminar was it?  

I'm also still wanting to know if there is a web site (besides CMS) that *expands* on the descriptors.    Kelly Sanders, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Medical Society of Wisconsin, Sept 2008*

The Medical Society of Wisconsin holds a Coding Symposium each fall. The info on the HPI was on a handout from one of the sessions (about how to educate your physicians on proper documentation).

Glad I could help.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## rthames052006

FTessaBartels said:


> The Medical Society of Wisconsin holds a Coding Symposium each fall. The info on the HPI was on a handout from one of the sessions (about how to educate your physicians on proper documentation).
> 
> Glad I could help.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



Thanks for that info Tessa... I had a huge notebook full of notes for HPI and ROS and I just recently lost it...

I'm starting a new one with the wonderful info you just gave.

Thanks much!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

A seminar that I attended had these examples

Quality:Any charateristic about the problem or how it feels or looks- "green" phlegm, "popping" elbow, "dull" ache, "sharp" pain, "metallic" taste

Timing:"intermittent", "constant", lasted "10 minutes", "occasional", "off and on"

Context:What the pt was doing/enviromental factors, etc.-"while sleeping", "slipped and fell", "when arguing with husband"

http://www.physiciansnews.com/business/708andress.html

Maybe this link will be helpful~


----------



## PradeepGadigoppulaG

is today is timing in hpi elements


----------

